

Amazon FPS out of beta - adds limited-time free payment processing (90 days) - mattjaynes
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/02/great-news-from.html

======
euroclydon
# 1.5% + $0.01 for Amazon Payments balance transfers.

# 2.0% + $0.05 for bank account debits.

# 2.9% + $0.30 for credit card for transactions above $10

# 5%+$0.05 for credit card for transactions below $10.

~~~
rustartup
Note: This fee schedule is for payments by US customers only. You can allow
non-US customers to pay using credit cards (not Amazon Payments balance
transfers or bank account at this time) for an additional charge of 1% of the
transaction amount. All transactions are in US dollars.

------
sachinag
Question - is there anything _other than PayFlow Pro_ that allows checkout to
happen on my site? FPS, Google Checkout, PayPal proper all have checkout on
_their_ sites as far as I can tell.

~~~
briansmith
As a consumer, I'd rather have the checkout complete on Amazon.com than on
your site. First, Amazon.com has all my payment information already. Secondly,
I trust Amazon.com more than I trust your site. I may be willing to give you a
small amount of money, but I'm not willing to give you unlimited access to my
credit card.

~~~
cedsav
I think that's true for B2C, but if you sell to businesses, they probably
don't have an Amazon account with their business CC on record. It also looks
more "professional" to have the whole payment process contained in your site.

------
GavinB
So you're saying Amazon FPS isn't a game where you walk through the halls of a
virtual bookstore fragging bad authors with your BFG?

Well, this looks kinda cool too, I guess.

~~~
tocomment
"First person shooter"

------
teej
I had to dig, but I'm pretty sure you _can't_ deposit into your Amazon
Payments account with an Amazon Gift Card. This is a bummer -- I feel like
Amazon could have a real advantage over Google and PayPal with essentially the
ability to deposit with cash.

------
rustartup
Amazon FPS registration is available for all developers with a U.S. address.

